# Nano plant list



## ZLogic (Aug 7, 2011)

Crypt parva is a good foreground plant for nanos. A lot of the more compact plants require higher lighting though. Hydrocotyle Sibthorpiods "Japan" is a good small plant but I don't know about low lighting.


----------



## ZLogic (Aug 7, 2011)

That being said, a good Nano Plant list or adding average size to the profiles would be great!


----------



## CmdrBond (Jun 3, 2011)

Just found this: http://www.aquahobby.com/e_aquarium_plants.php



> *Aquarium Carpet Plants (1-10 cm)*
> 
> Pygmy Chain Sword (Echinodorus tenellus)
> Dwarf Hairgrass (Eleocharis parvula)
> ...


----------



## CmdrBond (Jun 3, 2011)

I have just created the following spreadsheet (Google Docs Format) with a handful of plants (up to 15cm). All information was gathered from Aquatic Community- so don't shoot me if it is wrong.

HTH

Nano Plants spreadsheet


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

To that list, add these crypts:
_Cryptocoryne willisii x lucens
Cryptocoryne pygmae_


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

Also, C. wendtii gets very big. I have six varieties and all of them are 10+ inches in height. You may want to revise that one.


----------



## CmdrBond (Jun 3, 2011)

wetworks said:


> To that list, add these crypts:
> _Cryptocoryne willisii x lucens
> Cryptocoryne pygmae_





wetworks said:


> Also, C. wendtii gets very big. I have six varieties and all of them are 10+ inches in height. You may want to revise that one.


Cheers for your input - I have very little knowledge of these pplants myself, and was just going from the information on http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/p/. you will also note that I gave myself a height cut-off of 15cm.

Re: your suggestions, according to aforementioned source:

Cryptocoryne willisii x lucens reaches 15-25+ cm
They don't list C. pygmae, so I have no information (as yet) for that plant.

As for your comment on C. wendtii, which ones do you have? The source lists FOUR!

C. w. "Brown" - 15-25 cm
C. w. "Green" - 5-10+ cm
C. w. "Mi Oya" - 25-35 cm
and the one I listed, C. w. "Tropica" - 6-10 cm

I'm not saying they are correct, but chances are they know a lot more than I do about it.


----------



## CmdrBond (Jun 3, 2011)

Re: C. pygmaea, I just found this thread:

The Planted Tank Forum > Specific Aspects of a Planted Tank > Plants > Cryptocoryne pygmaea​


Christine T said:


> I'm sure others have asked this questions before but...
> I'm looking for a good low light foreground plant. I have 42 watts of T-5 lighting over my 30 gallon, no CO2, but do dose excel.
> 
> I have dwarf sag but it's taller than i'd like...so i guess i'm looking for something that might stay around 2-2.5"
> ...





Tinanti said:


> *It would not work. Despite the name - which refers to the inflorescence I believe - it does not stay small. It'll get maybe 8-10 inches tall. Nice plant and it does well submersed, but not small.* _C. parva_ would be a better choice.


----------



## Scott_R (Oct 28, 2015)

From what I've read from multiple sources, Hemigraphis colorata is not an aquatic plant.


----------

